# Is a Masters worth it?



## tjv29409 (Jan 17, 2019)

Good Evening,
I am currently a junior undergraduate student, with a double major in Criminal Justice and Spanish and am looking at graduate school. I have an opportunity to attend any Massachusetts State college/university tuition free for graduate school, which would cover a majority of a Masters degree. Many programs like Lowell, Westfield, and Bridgewater all have Masters in Criminal Justice, other universities have more broaden Masters related to a more political science path. I am also an ROTC schloarship and contract with the National Guard, therefore my masters would be halted at one point to attend BOLC (Basic Officers leader course). I was just curious as to what people already in the work force think and is this would be a very smart decision, or if they attended any of these programs their experiences there?


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

If it’s free, I’d go for it. More education certainly doesn’t hurt. Otherwise, I’d say that sponsoring yourself to a full time academy would do far more than any degree in terms of getting hired.
In civil service, a degree does very little in terms of hiring. Non civil service, it depends on the department. Once you’re on the job, most departments offer some sort of incentive for having a degree, either Quinn or a contractual incentive. But worry about getting on first.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Get it , a bachelors degree today is an equivalent of a high school diploma 20 years ago. You will be more marketable and you’re still in study mode, get it done. There will be plenty of time to work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 said:


> Get it , a bachelors degree today is an equivalent of a high school diploma 20 years ago. You will be more marketable and you're still in study mode, get it done. There will be plenty of time to work


+1 with j809
This guy knows what he's talking about relative to Higher Education and the L.E. arena. I watched him push his way through every level while supporting a family doing it. Now he's command staff in an unnamed municipality, with a plan to drive his Chief into Psych retirement so he can take over. Listen to this guy, he's stone cold actual, factual real deal smart man.......

And yes I loathe to admit it......


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

mpd61 said:


> +1 with j809
> This guy knows what he's talking about relative to Higher Education and the L.E. arena. I watched him push his way through every level while supporting a family doing it. Now he's command staff in an unnamed municipality, with a plan to drive his Chief into Psych retirement so he can take over. Listen to this guy, he's stone cold actual, factual real deal smart man.......
> 
> And yes I loathe to admit it......


Hahahah you're tapped 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

